# Datei in eigentliche mail einfügen(nicht als Anhang)



## anglerhaschu (5. Mai 2005)

Hi,

möchte in eine E-mail eine Datei ( Word-doc oder PDF) einfügen, aber nicht in den Anhang ( also mit Datei einfügen), aondern in die eigentliche mail, damit man beim öffnen den Inhalt sofort sieht.
Das Problem dabei ist, die einzustellenden Daten enthalten Grafiken und der e-mail Verkehr in der Firma funktioniert nur im "nur Text" Format.
Gehen muss es aber, denn ich habe solche mails schon erhalten.

Danke im voraus


----------



## IAN (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo anglerhaschu,

ich denke nicht das Dein Vorhaben gelingt.
Es gibt derzeit 3 geläufige Formate im Mailverkehr.
1. Plain Text: Standardtext ohne jegliche Formatierungsmöglichkeit (meist bei Webmailern).
2. HTML: Ermöglicht alle HTML-Typischen Formatierungen. zudem kann man Bilder über das WWW nachladen.
3. RichText: Eine Outlook gebräuchliche variante des Mailformats. Formatierung ist wie in Word möglich.
So wie ich Dich verstanden habe benutzt ihr PlainText zu versenden. Hier kannst du nur Datei einfügen wie du es kennst.

Gruß IAN


----------



## anglerhaschu (6. Mai 2005)

Habe nach langen versuchen eine Lösung gefunden.
Geht vielleicht auch anders.
Aber so funktioniert es:
.doc-datei als PDF gespeichert. Die PDF- Datei als BMP-Bitmap gespeichert und die Bitmap eingefügt.
Wenn ich die mail versende, sehe ich auch im "Nur text"-Format, sofort nach öffnen z.B. das farbige Flugblat.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Nun solltest Du das BMP noch als JPG umwandeln und einfügen.
Die Empfänger werden es dir danken.
Besonders die, die ein Volume-Tarif haben.

Alternativ könntest Du auch PNG nehmen, bessere Qualität bei höherer Kompression im vergleich zu JPG.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

